# First attempt with Sculpey



## skiprat (Jan 7, 2010)

I had a go with some Sculpey today. ( Thanks CN :biggrin: ) I learnt a lot and will definately be doing some more. This one 'almost' worked, but I knew from the beginning that the white would fade too soon and expose the wood once turned down. But I had already had the wood shaped and wanted to practice. This stuff is cool and I can think of dozens of daft plans for it. I'm afraid that I have no idea what the wood is though.
I will have to work on the pattern to make sure it stays in the middle of the blank and I think I'll have to make the cuts a bit steeper too.
Still haven't got to grips with the new camera yet either:redface:


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jan 7, 2010)

That is awesome.  Your work is truely amazing.  I just looked at your pen and looked at the last one I made........... back to the drawing board for me.  When I grow up I wanna be like you.  

James


----------



## just_call_me_dusty (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice job.  I'm interested in hearing lots more about this.  I haven't tried it yet, I'm still in the thinking stages.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stick Rounder (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow.  You continue to impress with every post.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yet another nice one Skip.  Does the Mrs know about the toaster oven yet? And if so how bad are the bruises?


----------



## wolftat (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks great Skip, I'm going to have to have a stamp made that says that.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 7, 2010)

Steven,
I really like that design, especially on the clicker pen-very sharp.  The clay came out pretty cool.


----------



## bgibb42 (Jan 7, 2010)

Not bad, not bad...:biggrin:

Either you have too much time on your hands, or you're getting ideas from some alien pen-making manual:tongue:.  Some of your pens are just not of this earth.  Nice work!


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't know what's wrong with it..to me it looks really great Steve.  It makes me think of Austin Powers!


----------



## creativewriting (Jan 7, 2010)

I can see what your talking about with the wood fading in.  The design will be awesome once you work out the minor details.  Great start with clay.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 7, 2010)

Great job.  Design and execution were fabulous on this initial effort!


----------



## CSue (Jan 7, 2010)

Gee Skip!  That looks really great!  I was looking forward to seeing what you'd come up with using the Sculpey.  Really cool!

Looking forward to more "outof-this world" creations now.


----------



## Rmartin (Jan 7, 2010)

I think it looks great. Maybe a different color than white. Maybe red. Or a mix-y to really show off the Sculpty. How in the world did you cut the blank? Some sort of machine I would guess, that can't be hand done, can it? What if you started in from each end with the clay in the center and full wood on each end?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 7, 2010)

Man that is sweet. I really have to get my hands on a Skiprat original. I wonder if the wife would notice a large chunk missing from the bank account.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 8, 2010)

Ohhh I see a new Pandora's box has opened!! :biggrin: 

Very, very nice Steven!! 

LOL I can't wait to see what you come up with once you start combining the clay with all of your other bits and bobs!! :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 8, 2010)

Here we go down Skippy's slipperly slope of a geinues mind now with clay. Will we see a nuts, bolt and clay pen ........wait and see, if it could be done the Rat will do it......


----------



## el_d (Jan 8, 2010)

Very Nice Skippy, you inspire........


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 9, 2010)

I actually like how you can lightly see the wood, sort of like a fade out.  Looks like you are having fun with this new medium.  It can be addictive.


----------



## gvanweerd (Jan 9, 2010)

Thats just sick!:biggrin: ..........Very Impressive!!   Brovo!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice Steve !


----------



## jusjoe (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow,  My brain can't even imagine how to do that. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice Skip... I bought an oven about 2 years ago with the intention of doing something with clay... haven't done it yet.. I'm going to have to make a trip to Michael's or Joe's Artarama pretty soon.

I'm trying to reduce my pen turning and you guys keep coming up with such fabulous pens and keep me wanting to try more things... shame on you all.


----------



## Papa Bear (Jan 9, 2010)

That looks great!Every pen is more amazing than the last!I also think you have too much time on your hand or something!!!!  Great work!


----------



## maxman400 (Jan 9, 2010)

Skip That Is AMAZING, I would love to know how you cut the blank. I would like to try it with some Alumilite mixes. The Pen Looks Great.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind comments :redface: But there really are loads better clay pens already made by many other folks here, I'm still very much a beginner:biggrin:
Max, you can see how I cut these in this thread...
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=55723


----------



## maxman400 (Jan 9, 2010)

Skip, I seen it, I understand it, I like it, :biggrin:I just don't have anything like it.:frown:


----------

